# Would you make a point at the risk of offending someone?



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Twice today I've had the option to tell someone that their opinions are objectionable.

The first time had to do with music, I won't say what or who. They said that Musical Artist 1 was better than Musical Artist 2. I, being a man of music and having strong opinions in it, knew that MusicArtist 2 was much better than the first. I didn't say anything to them becuase it might have been awkward and they may have been offended...

Sorry if I sound like an elitest or something, but I have very strong opinions about music.

The second time was about someone saying that one thing was of higher quality than another (not opinion based here, one had to be better than the other), I doubt very much that they actually knew which one was, but neither did I. I almost told them that there was no way to know, but again that might be awkward and offending.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> Twice today I've had the option to tell someone that their opinions are objectionable.
> 
> The first time had to do with music, I won't say what or who. They said that Musical Artist 1 was better than Musical Artist 2. I, being a man of music and having strong opinions in it, knew that MusicArtist 2 was much better than the first. I didn't say anything to them becuase it might have been awkward and they may have been offended...
> 
> ...


Was it comparing metallica to megadeth hahaha. thats one that bugs me


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

It wasn't but for some reason you've reminded me of people that compare the Horde to the Alliance...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread isn't as good as other threads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

> Would you make a point at the risk of offending someone?


Good question! I think that the world be a better place if people weren't so afraid of making points. But then again, that could lead to a lot of war.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This thread isn't as good as other threads.


+1


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with giving your opinion or even trying to make a point. You aren't intentionally out to hurt them, sure they could be offended but that's not your problem. But I have learned that when it comes to issues of taste in art whether it be movies or paintings or music it truly is subjective. You will never really change someones mind playing the "mine is better than yours" game. If we define art that's better by it's technical skill or intelligence then we'd still be listening to only mozart or painting like da vinci. But we don't and art has so many forms and sounds that it would be ignorant to say Music A is better than Music B. Music B never claimed to be shooting for the same goals as Music A.

It's like all the people online that argue that Lady Gaga isn't real music. I personally wouldn't put her on myself but if someone does I don't think they're dumb in any way. Some guy online will compare it to some hard rock band and say how she is a bunch of crap. Well she would be if she claimed to be making metal or hard rock but she is blatantly a pop artist. The funny thing about people arguing about music is that the artist's themselves usually don't fall victim to fandom because they respect other art and artists. You'd be surprised what music an artist listens to on their down time, sometimes not even close to the music they create. I'm an artist, I paint and draw. I love illustration. Many people in my world think illustration is crap and that fine art is only worth something. That is elitist and it's beyond ignorant to think like. I tend to like art that is clever or intelligent but those works that aren't so far reaching are not garbage because they still elicit a visceral reaction.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

flipwilson said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with giving your opinion or even trying to make a point. You aren't intentionally out to hurt them, sure they could be offended but that's not your problem. But I have learned that when it comes to issues of taste in art whether it be movies or paintings or music it truly is subjective. You will never really change someones mind playing the "mine is better than yours" game. If we define art that's better by it's technical skill or intelligence then we'd still be listening to only mozart or painting like da vinci. But we don't and art has so many forms and sounds that it would be ignorant to say Music A is better than Music B. Music B never claimed to be shooting for the same goals as Music A.
> 
> It's like all the people online that argue that Lady Gaga isn't real music. I personally wouldn't put her on myself but if someone does I don't think they're dumb in any way. Some guy online will compare it to some hard rock band and say how she is a bunch of crap. Well she would be if she claimed to be making metal or hard rock but she is blatantly a pop artist. The funny thing about people arguing about music is that the artist's themselves usually don't fall victim to fandom because they respect other art and artists. You'd be surprised what music an artist listens to on their down time, sometimes not even close to the music they create. I'm an artist, I paint and draw. I love illustration. Many people in my world think illustration is crap and that fine art is only worth something. That is elitist and it's beyond ignorant to think like. I tend to like art that is clever or intelligent but those works that aren't so far reaching are not garbage because they still elicit a visceral reaction.


Maybe I shouldn't have said artist2 was better than artist1... at least equal. But I still understand what you're saying.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I like what Flip said. Also, opinions are opinions. There was never an ultimate authority that was appointed to say that something is offically better than something else. It's all a matter of taste and it's both futile and immature to get into an argument with someone trying to tell them that you are right and they are wrong. You being a general you here. I mean, something might be awesome to you and someone else might not have any interest in it. That doesn't mean that they are wrong for not liking what you do and that you are wrong for liking what you do. You both just like what you like and neither one of you are wrong.

I seriously think that this is the single biggest cause of conflict in the world. People trying to push their own views/beliefs/opinions/tastes off on other people.

Now, I'm not saying that you are doing this. Just giving my view of things.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I can understand how you may feel about hurting someone when you see how dedicated this other person is with their opinion. It's a tough call. Do you shoot them down with a blast of logically sound info? Or do you just say hmmmmm. However you could go into a more passive, almost observational mode and point out other possibilities that back up your side without coming across as too dictatorial. Or defend your points with a smile and a good-natured jousting attitude.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Would you make a point at the risk of offending someone?*

It depends on what you what to accomplish.

It also depends on your audience.

Will they listen? Will it help someone? Will it make you (or someone else) feel better or validated?

Communication is always a risk. The real trick is to learn how to make a point and minimize the risk of offense without watering down the issue.


----------

